# Start Sergio and Aldridge



## Num1defender (Dec 6, 2006)

Now I am a die hard sixers fan, unfortunately its in my blood. But i look at the blazers and i see these 2 guys sitting on your bench and i ask myself why. Sergio Rodriguez is a true pg with serious court vision and ball handling skills. Jarret Jack is not a very good scorer and he doesnt have very good court vision. Rodriguez would open things up for Brandon Roy (phenom) Martell webster on the outside very good shooter and Sergio drive and dish to Aldridge in the middle with very good hands and footwork this guy could average 12 assists in 30 mins a game. And why why why why why does Joel Pryzbilla start over Aldridge he is a better Scorer rebounder passer and defender how does joel start over this man. Its only hurting aldridge's growth at this point. The blazers are very talented form the one to the 5 and in sayin that i dont really like Zack Randolph. The blazers should play out this season trade Randolph draft a true center move Aldridge to the 4 and get ready for the playoffs because its only goin to take Sergio Roy and Aldridge one season to catch on to the speed of the game and begin to turn into a force. wish the sixers front office knew how to build a team


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

That is a glowing assessment. Unfortu*NATE*ly, our coach doesn't see it that way. And Jack is a damn fine PG. We could have the problem of having two starting caliber PG's next year, and those are the kinda problems that are good to have.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Sergio and Aldridge will get their chances. Nate just likes players to play his way, executing the plays he calls and playing hard at both ends. I think Sergio and LMA both give great effort, and are talented, so it's just a matter of learning the plays for both. Actually, both have been playing important minutes lately. Aldridge doesn't start over Joel because Joel's a better defender, and in a starting lineup next to Zach that's pretty important, but he is the primary backup at both PF and C it seems. Nate said something about how he was going to take away LMA's minutes now that Raef is back, but so far tonight against Detroit, it's been all Aldridge and barely any Raef or Magloire. Sergio hasn't gotten off the bench tonight, but he had been playing more and more. He's got a ways to go before he beats Jack out for the starting job though. Basically, neither starts because we have better players ahead of them, but both should and will get major backup minutes.


----------



## Num1defender (Dec 6, 2006)

Now my question to you is. Who would you rather have manning the ship Jarret Jack who is goin to look to score first or Sergio who is always goin to be a pass first score 2nd pg dishing out assists left and right and guys like Roy and Aldridge dropping like 20-25 ppgs and Martell webster who may not be playing well right now but will Raining jumpers from the perimeter. I take Sergio with Jack off the bench for energy the same way pheonix uses Barbosa off the bench for explosiveness. But i do agree its a very good problem to have.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think Sergio's main problem right now is his D. Jack plays much better D so he'll be starting for a bit.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Num1defender said:


> I take Sergio with Jack off the bench for energy the same way pheonix uses Barbosa off the bench for explosiveness.


Jack is not an energy guy. He is quite methodical, which is good for half-court execution but leads to missed fast-break opportunities.

Sergio is all energy, creating on the fly, and makes shooting easier for the guys by getting them the ball quickly before the opponent can react.

I vote for Sergio to play 48 minutes because he's on my fantasy team and I need the 25 assists per game he'd bring.:biggrin:


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

I vote for Sergio too.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Num1defender said:


> Jarret Jack who is goin to look to score first or Sergio who is always goin to be a pass first score 2nd pg


Neither are score first point guards. Jack gets fewer assists becuase he slows the offense down and gets the ball to Zach who then goes one on one. Still, his assist numbers aren't bad. sergio certainly has some great court vision but his defense is not close to jacks. Also, Jack is better at running plays then Sergio. I think in a year or two, Sergio may become the better PG, but at this moment, Jack is the better PG. I suggest you watch Jack play, you have made some statements about his game which are wrong. 

As far as Aldridge, he should start. The guy is going to be a true stud.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Num1defender said:


> Now my question to you is. Who would you rather have manning the ship Jarret Jack who is goin to look to score first or Sergio who is always goin to be a pass first score 2nd pg dishing out assists left and right and guys like Roy and Aldridge dropping like 20-25 ppgs and Martell webster who may not be playing well right now but will Raining jumpers from the perimeter. I take Sergio with Jack off the bench for energy the same way pheonix uses Barbosa off the bench for explosiveness. But i do agree its a very good problem to have.


It's a good question and I like the responses you're getting, particularly the ones from Nate McVillain and MGB. I think they'll be a good one-two punch for years, much the way Bibby and Jackson were for the Kings, though the four of them are all very different players. Really, I think Nate's playing them about as he should, at least for now.

Same for Aldridge -- he's going to get his minutes and there are good reasons to start Joel with Zach. In a year or two, this club may well be lighting teams up.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> Neither are score first point guards. Jack gets fewer assists becuase he slows the offense down and gets the ball to Zach who then goes one on one. Still, his assist numbers aren't bad. sergio certainly has some great court vision but his defense is not close to jacks. Also, Jack is better at running plays then Sergio. I think in a year or two, Sergio may become the better PG, but at this moment, Jack is the better PG. I suggest you watch Jack play, you have made some statements about his game which are wrong.
> 
> As far as Aldridge, he should start. The guy is going to be a true stud.


I just wanted to say that I agree wholeheartedly with this post. I'm not a fan of starting Sergio yet, but he is doing a lot with his limited time. That's exciting to see.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Num1defender said:


> Jarret Jack is not a very good scorer and he doesnt have very good court vision.





Num1defender said:


> Jarret Jack who is goin to look to score first...


Not only do these two statements seem to contradict each other, it's interesting you say Jack is not a very good scorer considering he is second on the team, and shooting a VERY respectable 45% while doing it. No, he doesn't have the threeball down, yet, and he isn't the creator that Rodriguez is, however he is a very solid point guard at this point, and he IS a good scorer, and is definately much better shooting the ball and defending than Rodriguez. I think Sergio is a great backup right now, perfect to get those 2nd string guys that aren't as good at creating for themselves open shots, and I for one think Nate is still doing a great job of coaching this team to win and sticking with his plan.

You can ALWAYS second guess the coach when a team is losing, whether it's his fault or not. Just look at Mike Holmgren. Wins in GB, everyone loves him. Loses in Seattle, everyone wants him gone. Takes the team to the Superbowl, he's a hero. It all comes down to players and their execution. We just don't have the talent to make the plays night in and night out, and Nate is doing a great job of developing the young talent we have, while not forcing them into situations they shouldn't be in.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Jarrett Jack is much better than Sergio right now. His game last night was tremendous. I think he's exactly what this team needs right now at the point.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Sergio is impressive and may someday be a starter, but not now. 

JJ controlled that game last night at the end. He had a lot to do with the results.

I agree with starting Aldridge though. The tandem of Randolph and LMA is a very very good one. It presents matchup problems. Good boarding and scoring tandem


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

tlong said:


> Jarrett Jack is much better than Sergio right now. His game last night was tremendous. I think he's exactly what this team needs right now at the point.


I'll echo this and add that Jarrett Jack played Chauncey Billups to at least a draw last night. Jack is a steady influence and is an asset on defense. Rodriguez is simply not ready to start yet.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

lol. I just looked at the box score for Rodriguez: 3 minutes, 1 turnover, 2 assists. 

kid plays 3 minutes and has nearly half as many assists as our 40 minute starting point guard. 

turnovers always suck, but I thought Nate was pretty brutal in yanking him right afterward for the night. it was a basic pass that was a little too hard and high and just went through Outlaw's hands. wasn't like Sergio was show boating. 

Rodriguez is reminding me of the rookie Zach Randolph. quality play every single time he steps out on the court, but stymied by the odd mistake and a good, more veteran player ahead of him. I remember saying to anyone who would listen that Zach would be a 20/10 guy if Cheeks would just give him the minutes. Sergio is going to be a 8-10 assist/night PG when he finally gets his opportunity.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I think we'll see a lot more of Sergio tonight, as it's the second night of a back-to-back and Jack just played 40 minutes.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

mook said:


> turnovers always suck, but I thought Nate was pretty brutal in yanking him right afterward for the night. it was a basic pass that was a little too hard and high and just went through Outlaw's hands. wasn't like Sergio was show boating.


I think Nate wanted Sergio to run a play and that was why he was pulled. The PG has to be an extention of the coach on the court. Don't get me wrong, I wanted to see him come back in, especially when Dickau was brought in instead, but Sergio will continue to get chances to prove himself.



mook said:


> Rodriguez is reminding me of the rookie Zach Randolph. quality play every single time he steps out on the court, but stymied by the odd mistake and a good, more veteran player ahead of him. I remember saying to anyone who would listen that Zach would be a 20/10 guy if Cheeks would just give him the minutes. Sergio is going to be a 8-10 assist/night PG when he finally gets his opportunity.


Most everyone here agrees that Sergio wil get many assists if he is played full minutes right now, but he has to improve is a couple areas if he is really going to help the team. His shooting is terrible and his defense is poor. In the last few games his defense seems to be improving which is a very good sign, but both of these areas need a lot of improvement. I think Sergio will become a very good pg, but he needs to be able to shoot the ball. Defenders are able to relax off him and cover the passing and driving lanes instead.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mook said:


> Sergio is going to be a 8-10 assist/night PG when he finally gets his opportunity.


I wouldn't be surprise to see him bust out a 20 assist game, if he was getting regular minutes. Of course by the time he might see regular minutes (assuming Jack misses a game), Brandon Roy might be back.

I'm not kidding either, his passes almost always seem to be in the right spot. He can make the fancy pass (telfair) and he can make the smart pass (blake) and he can make the "wow" pass (nash).

now, if he can just be a better shooter.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> now, if he can just be a better shooter.


And you know what... compared to some of the other guys on the team, he ain't all that bad. He just needs some more attempts in game situations.

I think my favorite pass in his arsenal is the wicked bounce pass. He can successfully take the defender out of the play completely with one flick of the wrist.

Can't wait 'till he logs his first 30 minute game!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

mook said:


> lol. I just looked at the box score for Rodriguez: 3 minutes, 1 turnover, 2 assists.
> 
> kid plays 3 minutes and has nearly half as many assists as our 40 minute starting point guard.
> 
> ...


Sergio is going to be exceptional! 

However in the play where he was taken out of the game he was probably supposed to do a pick-and-roll with (whichever one it was) Zack or Aldridge and he elected to pass it to Outlaw who missed it mosly because he was not expecting it. It was a bad pass for those two reasons. 

Nate is not going to let, and rightly so, let this young kid go away from the game plan. The shot by Outlaw would probably have been a much lower % shot than the high post play would have produced. Zack or Aldridge was wide open for the easy pick-an roll, or pick-and-pop play. It had been working well all night and you go to your butter play until it is not working. :soapbox: 

gatorpops


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Samuel said:


> And you know what... *compared to some of the other guys on the team, he ain't all that bad.* He just needs some more attempts in game situations.
> 
> I think my favorite pass in his arsenal is the wicked bounce pass. He can successfully take the defender out of the play completely with one flick of the wrist.
> 
> Can't wait 'till he logs his first 30 minute game!


How do you figure this? He's one of four players on the team shooting <40%, with the others being Brandon Roy, who was injured, Joel Pryzbilla, who isn't paid to score, and Martell Webster, who amazingly has a higher 3 pt % (41%) than 2 pt % (37%).

Sergio is a lot of good things, but as of now he is one of the worst shooters, and is perhaps the worst shooting perimeter player, on the roster.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> And you know what... compared to some of the other guys on the team, he ain't all that bad. He just needs some more attempts in game situations.


I quite agree. I think he's a better shooter, just he doesn't get able to be in the flow of the game. In the 3 games he played over 20 minutes, he was 1-5 (his first big minutes) 3-6 and 4-5 and has had 8, 10 and 11 assists.

Im not putting the cart before the horse, there's need for improvement, but 4.5 assists in 13 minutes a game, is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

papag said:


> Sergio is a lot of good things, but as of now he is one of the worst shooters, and is perhaps the worst shooting perimeter player, on the roster.


Small sample size on a game-by-game basis. Same with Martell and Joel: Their percentages suffer because they typically only shoot a few times a game.

For example, last night he was 0/1. A few nights before that, 1-3.

I'm not saying Sergio doesn't need to work on his shot and his outside shooting (indeed, it's probably the weakest part of his game). But to state that he's the worst shooter/perimeter shooter on the roster and then cite statistics that don't tell much of the story is premature.

We won't know how good of a shooter he is until he gets more consistent PT.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Small sample size on a game-by-game basis. Same with Martell and Joel: Their percentages suffer because they typically only shoot a few times a game.
> 
> For example, last night he was 0/1. A few nights before that, 1-3.
> 
> ...


I can watch his shot. He floats toward the rim on his jumper. He needs to work on the mechanics of his shot. Look at the majority of videos on him from Europe. Not a lot of outside shooting going on. I stand by my comment that at this point he is probably the worst shooting perimeter player on the roster. And I love his game, but let's not make him out to be John Stockton, Steve Nash, or Chris Paul quite yet.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

While yes Sergio had 2 assist last night, it had more to do with defense cheating behind screens and Sergio not taking the shot that got him yanked. The Pistons had scouted him and realized if he doesn't head to the hoop, he is rarely a threat from the outside, so they just cheated behind screens over and over. Nate brought in Dickau, who canned one 3 immediately, and actually played some pretty good defense while he was in. 

The one thing that people need to think about is the fact that the second unit always has a harder time scoring then the 1st, and a guy like Sergio can make it a bit easier for them so that they won't struggle so much. If they would just quit putting in Magloire with him, they would probably be a more productive unit every night.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

papag said:


> I can watch his shot. He floats toward the rim on his jumper. He needs to work on the mechanics of his shot.


Look at the mechanics of Kevin Martin; Ugly as hell, yet swish, swish, swish.



papag said:


> Look at the majority of videos on him from Europe. Not a lot of outside shooting going on.


Of course not. Passing is his bread and butter, why would they sell him on his outside shooting? 20-year old players, especially one's coming out of Europe _rarely_ are decent in this area.



papag said:


> I stand by my comment that at this point he is probably the worst shooting perimeter player on the roster.


Okay. And I stand by mine that he isn't. Looking at his European numbers, he's not godawful. And we're also watching him (again, a 20-year old) in his very first NBA games. Hell, he's only logged 20+ minutes 3 times in his whole career. 

Let's look at it this way. Sergio came into the rotation because Dan Dickau made a bad pass before halftime of the Minnesota game. He played off the bench 3 games in a row knowing virtually 0 English and being pretty unfamiliar with the plays (not to mention the NBA game in general). They were playing in the middle of a long road trip, so Sergio didn't get to practice with the team as the floor general _at all_. So, let's remove those 3 games from the sample and see what we get. 

Since the Spurs game, Sergio has shot 46% from the field (13-28). He's 3-11 from behind the 3pt line.

Worst on the team? No.

Small sample size? Yes.





papag said:


> And I love his game, but let's not make him out to be John Stockton, Steve Nash, or Chris Paul quite yet.


We're not. But you'd be blind if Sergio's passing ability didn't remind you of those players. The guy is gifted.

Here's a small-sample-size you can sink your teeth into


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Nate brought in Dickau, who canned one 3 immediately, and actually played some pretty good defense while he was in.


I was really surprised my how well Dickau played Defense yesterday. I don't ever remember seeing Dan stay in from of his man so well and be so disruptive. Great job. I didn't know he had it in him.


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

ok listen here, im from spain and im reading this forum since one month ago or so, but i cant just read this, i should answer this thread. 

COME ON, some of u re totally wrong about this saying sergio is a bad shooter, its more like Samuel said, i mean i aint gonna say he is a very good shooter right now but he is so far of beeing a bad shooter, he need MINUTES on the court and CONFIDENCE, how is he gonna be a good shooter playing 5-10 min (or even less), shooting 3-5 times and beeing his first year in nba with 20 years, want a example? u can see sergio playing at the world championship against argentina (one of the best selections) in semifinals, u know what? i can say we won that game just cause of him, he played off the bench and scored something like 15 points with 70-80% we were 10 points down and with him we tied the game, and in the 2nd half something similar, believe me, he needs confidence and minutes when u just have a few chances to shot or little time to play its more hard than when u have confidence, many big players of nba begins his games 0/5 1/6 etc tec and they finish with 20-30 points (for example zach several games, and many other players i dont care), when he has played around 20 min his stats aint bad, and hey, im seeing statistics of all players and thats so unfair saying that about him. and u ll see what im seeing when he ll be starter and can play as he knows 100%, he is ****ing great.

pd. sorry for my english


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

fer said:


> ok listen here, im from spain and im reading this forum since one month ago or so, but i cant just read this, i should answer this thread.
> 
> COME ON, some of u re totally wrong about this saying sergio is a bad shooter, its more like Samuel said, i mean i aint gonna say he is a very good shooter right now but he is so far of beeing a bad shooter, he need MINUTES on the court and CONFIDENCE, how is he gonna be a good shooter playing 5-10 min (or even less), shooting 3-5 times and beeing his first year in nba with 20 years, want a example? u can see sergio playing at the world championship against argentina (one of the best selections) in semifinals, u know what? i can say we won that game just cause of him, he played off the bench and scored something like 15 points with 70-80% we were 10 points down and with him we tied the game, and in the 2nd half something similar, believe me, he needs confidence and minutes when u just have a few chances to shot or little time to play its more hard than when u have confidence, many big players of nba begins his games 0/5 1/6 etc tec and they finish with 20-30 points (for example zach several games, and many other players i dont care), when he has played around 20 min his stats aint bad, and hey, im seeing statistics of all players and thats so unfair saying that about him. and u ll see what im seeing when he ll be starter and can play as he knows 100%, he is ****ing great.
> 
> pd. sorry for my english


Welcome fer, nice to have you read and participate.:yay: 

Sergio is not the worst shooter in the NBA but at this point, he is not a good shooter and the Blazers need shooting. You are correct that more time on the court could increase his shooting percentage, but that's all conjecture. 

In Europe, Sergio may have shot a little better, but he was still not a good shooter. That's OK, he will improve. However, he should not take the starting position until he can prove that in the NBA, he can score. Sergio is only 20 years old and has many years to improve and become a great PG in the league. But at this moment, he needs to work on improving his shooting and defense before become a starter. 

I would like to see Sergio get more minutes off the bench, but at whose expense. I would like to see Jack play 30 minutes at PG and 8 at SG, so that would give 18 minutes to Sergio. But when Roy comes back, it will be even harder for Sergio to find minutes. 

The good thing is that Sergio is only a rookie and will have plenty of time in the future to work on his shortcomings and prove that he is a big time player. I look forward to debates in the future over which star quality point guard to trade.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Aug 26, 2006)

In the last 5 games Sergio is shooting better:

FG%: .600 (10/18)
3P%: .400 (3/7)

I hope Nate give him a few more minutes to see if he is able to keep that shooting percent.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> But when Roy comes back, it will be even harder for Sergio to find minutes.


I disagree. I think the emergence of Sergio will allow the coaching staff to remedy problems elsewhere, noteably backup SG and SF. 

Dixon, Webster and Outlaw will be the ones who feel the pinch, IMO.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Samuel said:


> I disagree. I think the emergence of Sergio will allow the coaching staff to remedy problems elsewhere, noteably backup SG and SF.
> 
> Dixon, Webster and Outlaw will be the ones who feel the pinch, IMO.


Right now, Jack plays 8 minutes per game at SG and that will be over. Jack and Sergio will cover 40 minutes per game at PG most likely, leaving about 8 for Roy. Roy will then spend about 25 minutes at SG and the rest at SF. 

But who knows, Nate will hopefully play with all sorts of lineups until we find some good teams.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> Right now, Jack plays 8 minutes per game at SG and that will be over. Jack and Sergio will cover 40 minutes per game at PG most likely, leaving about 8 for Roy. Roy will then spend about 25 minutes at SG and the rest at SF.
> 
> But who knows, Nate will hopefully play with all sorts of lineups until we find some good teams.


With the way Sergio is playing, there is no need for Roy to play PG unless they want to go really big. That doesn't mean he can't handle and distribute from the SG spot.

I think Webster (if he doesn't step up), Udoka and possibly Dixon are the odd men out when Roy comes back...

Jack (30) / Sergio (18)
Roy (35) / Dixon (13)
Outlaw (20) / Udoka (15) / Webster (13)
Randolph(35) / Aldridge (13)
Przybilla (25) / Aldridge (13) / LaFrentz (10)

Maybe?


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Num1defender said:


> Now I am a die hard sixers fan, unfortunately its in my blood. But i look at the blazers and i see these 2 guys sitting on your bench and i ask myself why. Sergio Rodriguez is a true pg with serious court vision and ball handling skills. Jarret Jack is not a very good scorer and he doesnt have very good court vision. Rodriguez would open things up for Brandon Roy (phenom) Martell webster on the outside very good shooter and Sergio drive and dish to Aldridge in the middle with very good hands and footwork this guy could average 12 assists in 30 mins a game. And why why why why why does Joel Pryzbilla start over Aldridge he is a better Scorer rebounder passer and defender how does joel start over this man. Its only hurting aldridge's growth at this point. The blazers are very talented form the one to the 5 and in sayin that i dont really like Zack Randolph. The blazers should play out this season trade Randolph draft a true center move Aldridge to the 4 and get ready for the playoffs because its only goin to take Sergio Roy and Aldridge one season to catch on to the speed of the game and begin to turn into a force. wish the sixers front office knew how to build a team


Num1defender :chill: 



For someone who is not a Blazer fan you sure have a romantic view of the team.

Sergio has uncanny and entertaining playmaking skills. That’s all he has on Jack. I have never really been enamored by the pure point guard. Jason Kidd could see and hit the open man as well as any player in the game but he wasn’t an effective player until he could shoot and make people play him. Sergio has such a raw jumper its gotta take time. It wont surprise anyone if it starts to fall but right now it’s a WIP. He is not ready to battle Jack for minns. He is still battling Dixon for minns and he can win that battle. All he has to do is improves as much as the usual rookie. Jack has outplayed a few of the top PGs already. He is a solid all-around player and he is not a weak playmaker or a guy that misses the open man becasue he is looking for his own shot. Sergio has to battle Roy for minns too. Roy is still a better PG then Sergio. 

I agree with you on Alderidge but I think you are overrating our flexibility and the importance of a “true center”. The Blazers have two “true centers” and so far Aldridge has outplayed both of them. We aren’t going to score a top tier SF for Randolph. We wont see Anthony, James, or Pierce, and lower tier SFs like Jefferson or Artest are not as valuable as Randolph. Unless this “true center” is name Oden I don’t see much that works better then grooming Aldridge for the 5 and keeping Randolph while hopefully scoring a top SF in the next draft.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> With the way Sergio is playing, there is no need for Roy to play PG unless they want to go really big. That doesn't mean he can't handle and distribute from the SG spot.
> 
> I think Webster (if he doesn't step up), Udoka and possibly Dixon are the odd men out when Roy comes back...
> 
> ...


I like that mix, pretty much. I'd like to see Dixon eventually lose his minutes in favor of Udoka and Webster. Playing with Sergio we could really use spot up shooters, and Webster and Udoka are our best right now. Seemingly contrary to that though, I think Mags should get the scrap C minutes and Raef should just come off the bench for spot minutes. I know everyone hates Mags, but Raef is not good. He can hit a jump shot, and if last night is any indication he can also set good screens, but he's not good at anything else. Mags can also set screens, fights hard for boards and is a good defender in the post. He and Aldridge together is a versatile defensive combo IMO, one is strong and one is quick. Also, Magloire's one offensive talent seems to be running screen rolls with Sergio.

I know that the first unit and second unit aren't actually discrete entities, but in the case of this team it might make sense to make them separate. With Sergio at the point just changes the style of game so much, I think we have the makings of a whole different team coming off the bench for the second unit. The first unit; Jack, Roy, Outlaw/Udoka, Zach and Joel is a tough, Van Gundy, grind it out on both ends kind of team. The second unit, Sergio, Udoka, Webster, Aldridge, Mags, is more of a free-wheeling Dantoni team with finesse, speed and and outside shooting.

I know no NBA coach would actually platoon like that, but it sure would be fun...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Jack (30) / Sergio (18)
> Roy (35) / Dixon (13)
> Outlaw (20) / Udoka (15) / Webster (13)
> Randolph(35) / Aldridge (13)
> ...


That looks good to me. The only thing I'd change is giving Outlaw some minutes at the PF spot, and Udoka some more minutes at the 3.

Jack (33) / Sergio (15)
Roy (35) / Dixon (13)
Udoka (18) / Webster (15) / Outlaw (15) 
Randolph (30) / Aldridge (13) / Outlaw (5)
Przybilla (22) / Aldridge (13) / Randolph (8) / LaFrentz (5)

Seems like Magloire might be gone by the Houston game, so I didn't include him.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Samuel said:


> That looks good to me. The only thing I'd change is giving Outlaw some minutes at the PF spot, and Udoka some more minutes at the 3.
> 
> Jack (33) / Sergio (15)
> Roy (35) / Dixon (13)
> ...


That’s close to what I would like. Webster should be able to earn to minns at the 2. He is already a better defender then Dixon for what that’s worth. Roy should get some minns at the 1 since he works well there and Sergio is not ready yet. Sergio needs to take Dixons minutes. I always liked Dixon because if he is hot he helps you win if he isn’t you take him out. With Roy back the Blazers need shooters not playmakers so Dixon should still play over Sergio, until Sergio earns Dixons minutes. If Sergio can continue hitting his shot he is a better player then Dixon.


----------



## Num1defender (Dec 6, 2006)

I wouldnt go as far as to call it that 2k but i have followed Sergio for a while now and i pay close attention to the texas longhorns. And if you want to play Lemarcus at the 5 and draft a sf in the draft. you would have to have a pretty bad season but by landing a guy named Kevin Durant you get a franchise player for years to come. This guy can do everything. Only problem i could see for Portland in the future are there being to many stars and not enough minutes

I just like the way that portland is rebuilding there team wish the sixers would do the same


----------



## rotgo (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi from Spain.
Sergio used to play for my team: Estudiantes.
He has a gift. 
He can see the open man earlier than anybody, he can score important plays.
Sometimes his turnovers may be a big problem.
He is talented but disciplined and never tries what he is not told.
If he does not do what Nate requests I'm sure is a language problem.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

rotgo said:


> Hi from Spain.
> Sergio used to play for my team: Estudiantes.
> He has a gift.
> He can see the open man earlier than anybody, he can score important plays.
> ...




The only thing Sergio is doing wrong is being a rookie for a coach who is harder on rookies than he is on veterans.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Num1defender said:


> Jarret Jack is not a very good scorer and he doesnt have very good court vision.


Really? Is that why he scored 30 pts last night and dished out 10 assists?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> The only thing Sergio is doing wrong is being a rookie for a coach who is harder on rookies than he is on veterans.


true enough. I contended much earlier that Sergio would average 8-10 assists a game with starter's minutes. nobody disputed that. 

can anyone think of any NBA point guard who rides the pine while being able to put up those kind of assist numbers? I know the kid has flaws in his game, but this kind of a passer is exceedingly rare. it eats me up to see him sitting behind Dan Dickau, or having Jack control the play while Sergio is used as a quasi two guard in limited minutes. 

in the last two games, he's played 5 minutes, and at least three of those minutes were along side Jack. I hope this is just Nate experimenting a little, and not a long-term plan.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mook said:


> true enough. I contended much earlier that Sergio would average 8-10 assists a game with starter's minutes. nobody disputed that.
> 
> can anyone think of any NBA point guard who rides the pine while being able to put up those kind of assist numbers? I know the kid has flaws in his game, but this kind of a passer is exceedingly rare. it eats me up to see him sitting behind Dan Dickau, or having Jack control the play while Sergio is used as a quasi two guard in limited minutes.
> 
> in the last two games, he's played 5 minutes, and at least three of those minutes were along side Jack. I hope this is just Nate experimenting a little, and not a long-term plan.



Steve Nash makes dumb passes all the time, yet he's the current two time winner of the MVP award. Would Nate bench him?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Steve Nash makes dumb passes all the time, yet he's the current two time winner of the MVP award. Would Nate bench him?


Nash can shoot the basketball.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

And he'll only improve sitting on the bench.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> And he'll only improve sitting on the bench.


Nash averaged 3ppg and 2apg in only 10 minutes a game his rookie year after 4 years of school.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Nash averaged 3ppg and 2apg in only 10 minutes a game his rookie year after 4 years of school.



And improved with playing time.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Jack has been playing great, i don't think it makes sense right now.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> And improved with playing time.


Point is, rookie learn slowly. I don't think throwing him into the wolves and having guards like Chauncey Billups eat him for dinner is going to do anything good for Sergio. Ease rookies along, especially rookies as young as Sergio. I think Nash turned out alright, didn't he.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Point is, rookie learn slowly. I don't think throwing him into the wolves and having guards like Chauncey Billups eat him for dinner is going to do anything good for Sergio. Ease rookies along, especially rookies as young as Sergio. I think Nash turned out alright, didn't he.



I'm not saying he should start for crying out loud. I just think he should play more than dan Dickau. Benching him does zero good.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I'm not saying he should start for crying out loud. I just think he should play more than dan Dickau. Benching him does zero good.


Excluding the last two games he has been getting plenty minutes for a 19 year old rookie. Maybe Nate just didn't like the matchups the past couple games.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I'm not saying he should start for crying out loud. I just think he should play more than dan Dickau. Benching him does zero good.


MM, what would you like to bet that, unless he gets injured, by season's end Rodriguez has three times the total minutes played than Dickau? I'll make that bet even knowing that Roy's almost certain to take a chunk of the back-up PG minutes. 

It's a loooong season, my friend, and in this case, I think Nate _is_ making a (probably very) short-term choice for a long-term goal.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> MM, what would you like to bet that, unless he gets injured, by season's end Rodriguez has three times the total minutes played than Dickau? I'll make that bet even knowing that Roy's almost certain to take a chunk of the back-up PG minutes.
> 
> It's a loooong season, my friend, and in this case, I think Nate _is_ making a (probably very) short-term choice for a long-term goal.



I think you're right about the minutes. He just shouldn't be benched for one bad pass when Dixon takes 5 bad shots per game and plays on, Dickau can't dribble and plays on. Play the kid, and let him learn in a season where wins really don't matter so when they do he'll be better prepared


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I think you're right about the minutes. He just shouldn't be benched for one bad pass when Dixon takes 5 bad shots per game and plays on, Dickau can't dribble and plays on. Play the kid, and let him learn in a season where wins really don't matter so when they do he'll be better prepared


Do you really think he was he was benched for "one bad pass", or do you think Nate saw a pattern of behavior he didn't like? Which one sounds more likely to you? I'm honestly asking. This is not a rhetorical question. Do you really think the benching was the result of "one bad pass", as you've twice stated?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Rodriguez is still young and Nate is just trying to brake him of some bad habits now.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Rodriguez is still young and Nate is just trying to brake him of some bad habits now.


Hit it right on the nose. Thank you for saying it more concisely than I could.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Rodriguez is still young and Nate is just trying to brake him of some bad habits now.


Sergio is back as the #2 PG starting tonite.

Dickau will be riding pine.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

papag said:


> Sergio is back as the #2 PG starting tonite.
> 
> Dickau will be riding pine.


Link?

Is this form the pregame show?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Link?
> 
> Is this form the pregame show?


Quick said Nate told him Sergio is back as the #2 PG.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Last night was the worst I've seen Sergio play. he started well, but then it was mistake after mistake after mistake in the second half. Tinsley just got in his head, I think. 

Jack wasn't any better though, so maybe it was just Tinsley dominating more than it was our PG's sucking.

9 turnovers between the two of them is exceedingly rare.


----------



## decapod (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi! I’m new on these boards. 

As long as I am a Sergio hardcore believer:worthy: , I will center my attention mostly on him. Due to location issues (spain), some of you will try to make me look like a homer, but don’t get you wrong, my inclination for Sergio is all about skills. Sergio is a top-level passing point guard with an uncanny ability to put the ball in the hands of the teammate to make the easy shot. Of course his defense is porous at best, and it’s a big knock on him, but seeing Webster defense, Dixon defense, Outlaw defense and the entire team defense, it doesn’t seem out of place. Also, he can improve being more agressive and creative in his slashing game (layups). Besides he must keep on adjusting his long range shot. 

But, considering these weaknesses, IMHO I think Sergio deserves 20 minutes a game, and eventually, if he’s playing OK, play more minutes at the one position at the end of the game (Jack could play the 2-position in this case). And this combo should play also when Portland faces a lighter backcourt team (for example when Indy was playing with Tinsley and Jasikevicius at the same time).

The ROY comeback should not cut minutes for Sergio, as long as he must play the shooting guard almost entirely (a bit at small forward position):meditate: 

It’s a shame Sergio doesn’t have much chance to play alongside more talented big men (I think he should be playing most of his time with Aldridge in the 4-5), and even with a better shooting backourt. His best connection in the pick’n roll in Indiana game was Magloire.:thinking2: 

My breakdown of part of the roster:

Randolph: I don’t want to underrate what Zach is doing in offense, but top GM’s are defined by making wise and risky choices, and if all people (in preseason) thought this team (running all plays through Zach, being Zach a dark hole in offense and a grandma in defense) won’t reach excellence, I think the right choice is considering to trade Zach when he has trade value (of course it doesn’t seem: WE NEED DESPERATELY TO TRADE RANDOLPH!!!!, WE ACCEPT TRADING HIM FOR STARBURY AND CRAP)

Outlaw: Interesting player, he features extremely inconsistent production. I don’t understand why he’s stealing some PT to Aldridge at the four in the second unit, while the 3-position is not stacked at all.

Dixon: Usual company of Sergio at the guard position, he looks extremely passive in defensive tasks, and it’s pretty the same in the offensive end, being lost and out of place for most part of the game (by the way when he is not knocking the occasional three pointer).

Jarrett Jack: I don’t understand the JJ playing time. The kid is a safe point guard, a solid defender and has strong work ethic, but in terms of shooting, and finding solutions when the team offense is out-coached (unfortu-NATE-ly it’s a common situation) is mediocre at best.

Udoka: The PT of this guy is severely inflated due to curious Nate’s ideas of ‘’how is the right way of playing the game’’, but after seeing Webster weaknesses and the weak swingmen position in the roster, he has earned some serious minutes until ROY’s comeback.

Nate McMillan: I don’t like what Nate is doing. First of all his decisions on Sergio, like benching him for 1 turnover (keeping him playing in the scared-mode for the next three games), or suggesting Dan Dickau as the 2nd string point guard for the next game Sergio made the turnover and the commented Jack PT seems dumb and pointless (an cruel on Sergio).:rant: 

I DO know Jarrett Jack reflect more in McMillan game as player than Sergio. Also I DO know Portland need discipline from the coaching staff after the jail-blazer era, but I consider this coaching doesn’t fit well with part of the future of the franchise (Sergio and Lamarcus).

About the future of the franchise, it’s pretty logic (if not tanking the season) play with the young players (……Greg Oden and Durant sweepstakes…..). In lottery Portland could pick Greg Oden (and trading Zach to play Sergio-Webster-top level FA small forward-aldridge-oden in the future) or pick Durant (to play Sergio-Webster-Durant-Randoph-Aldridge). It would make Portland future more interesting, but again I’m not convinced at all that Nate is the right choice to play both hypothetical teams.:raised_ey 

Sorry for my poor English, for the grammatical stuff, and all the in/on/at stuff.:rules:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

good post, decapod, and welcome aboard. 

I do wonder if Nate is the right coach for Sergio. Phoenix and Mike D'Antoni are probably kicking themselves right now for selling us the draft pick, because he'd easily be in the rotation as Nash's backup in the Suns high octane offense. in fact, I can't think of another backup in the league who'd be a better fit for the Suns. It wouldn't surprise me at all if a trade somewhere down the line sends Sergio there for some nice pieces. 

I like Jack, and he is getting some nice numbers while Roy is out. but he's not really a brilliant or even pretty good passer. what he does well (defend, score, draw contact, and even rebound a little) is the exact opposite of what Sergio does well (pass, run). 

when Roy comes back, I think the tempo and the team assists will naturally come up. a Jack/Roy combo makes more sense than a Sergio/Roy combo. 

I could be wrong about Sergio fitting in with Nate's system eventually. Tony Parker isn't really a Popovich-type PG, and yet they've made it work. but I like Sergio a lot, and although I'm a Blazer fan, I'm also a fan of any great passer. I'd rather see Sergio moved to a team where he can succeed (and the Blazers get some nice pieces in exchange) than see Sergio's career stifled under our system.


----------



## decapod (Dec 11, 2006)

Is Nate indispensable in Portland? (in long term), yes I know he has 5 more years.

It's just because of Nate (in Sonic era) had limited power in terms of the composition of the roster (owner imposed someway the style of game), but now (in Portland) it looks he will search success signing defensive journeymans like Udoka (best wishes for him:clap: ), playing extremely slow half court offense. I'm sure this is the scenario where Jack could flourish (to certain limited level) and probably Roy, but for the other picks like Sergio and Lamarcus I think it is not great for them.

I has some questions due to my partial ignorance.:sadbanana: 

Did Nate not resign with Seattle cause of this?
It would be better for Portland to impose Nate some limitations of the style of game?
Is it possible to impose Nate some limitations of the style of game?
In that case would Nate coach Portland in a more efficient way than other more offensive coaches?
In that case would Nate be prescindible? 

Sorry for my poor english and all that stuff.:rules:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Did Nate not resign with Seattle cause of this?*
We offered Nate far more money and a 5 year contract, a very long contract by NBA standards. 
*
It would be better for Portland to impose Nate some limitations of the style of game?*
Pretty much every NBA champion since the 1980s has been able to dominate in the half court. Nate's following the tried-and-true path of half court execution over the currently trendy uptempo style. Uptempo excites fans and sells tickets, but it hasn't yet been shown to win it all. 

I feel like we're taking it too far, myself. We're one of the worst fast break teams in the league, and that's got to change if we hope to eventually contend. Sergio could help us a lot in that area if he could get more minutes. 

*In that case would Nate be prescindible? 
*Don't know what you mean by "prescindible." Is he predictable? Yes. Is he easy to fire? No. 

Is Nate completely set in his ways and unwilling to change? Somewhat. He did run a high-offense team in Seattle in his final year (although it was based mostly on shooting quick three pointers, not fast breaks.) And he experimented a ton last year at PG and this year a ton at SG, so he isn't completely steadfast. 

He has shown, however, that once he puts faith in a veteran he doesn't give it up easily. Dixon is still getting tons of minutes despite an incredibly bad shooting streak. Jack's been the unquestionable starter at PG. Przybilla is the unquestioned starter at C when healthy. Even Udoka has a lock on SF, despite being a marginal NBA player.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

mook said:


> He has shown, however, that once he puts faith in a veteran he doesn't give it up easily. Dixon is still getting tons of minutes despite an incredibly bad shooting streak. Jack's been the unquestionable starter at PG. Przybilla is the unquestioned starter at C when healthy. Even Udoka has a lock on SF, despite being a marginal NBA player.


Dixon is the only backup SG we have. Jack is our best PG, by a huge margin. Przybilla starts because he plays the best defense of any center we have, by a wide margin, and helps cover Zach on D. Udoka may be "marginal", but he's also more effective and more consistent than any of the alternatives.

I think you're really giving Nate way too much grief on this. He's just playing the guys he has. He doesn't make the roster.


----------

